# Can't connect to WiFi... HELP



## BigC (Apr 27, 2020)

My Tivo Stream 4K lost connect to my WiFi network. My network is hidden. Everything else that connects wirelessly is working fine. I had it connect initially to the network with no problems, but now can't seem to get the connection back. I've even reset the device... It says it Couldn't find the network. Just for fun (yeah, right) I tried to connect to my guest network which has it's SSID transmitted. I get the same "error", Couldn't find the network

Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

BigC said:


> My Tivo Stream 4K lost connect to my WiFi network. My network is hidden. Everything else that connects wirelessly is working fine. I had it connect initially to the network with no problems, but now can't seem to get the connection back. I've even reset the device... It says it Couldn't find the network. Just for fun (yeah, right) I tried to connect to my guest network which has it's SSID transmitted. I get the same "error", Couldn't find the network
> 
> Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.


What about usual troubleshooting such as unplugging router/modem? Let it start up again, then try connecting again.


----------



## BigC (Apr 27, 2020)

Did that...


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 2, 2009)

I setup my TS4K initially and it seemed to be working fine other then not being able to get the volume buttons to work correctly. After about a week I noticed that it was taking longer to connect to Amazon. Then it was having trouble streaming anything. Updating apps took longer. etc .... Eventually, it would just disconnect from my Wi-Fi network, so nothing worked.

I moved it away from my Roku and then it started working fine, for a day or two.

Then, I changed my Wi-Fi channel from auto to 11. My access point was selecting channel 10. I forced it to 11. It's been working fine since.

I should point out that I live in an apartment building and there are lots and lots of Wi-Fi signals. I'm surprised that anything works at all.


----------



## GBK33 (Sep 22, 2007)

Having similar issue. Says connected to network but no internet. I also tried to use my work hotspot and my phone as a hotpot. Nope, neither worked. Very frustrating


----------



## JimT48 (Jun 8, 2019)

My TS4K was working fine until 2 days ago when it stopped connecting to WiFi. Nothing has changed with my network in weeks. Everything else is connecting to my eero router. I have even reset the TS4K and while it sees my SSID, after entering the password it usually will not connect. It has connected a few times but does not see the internet. I called TiVo support and after working with them for about 30 minutes I was disconnected. I called back today and went through the same steps with the same results. I asked for a new device and was told that they have a known problem that they are working on and will let me know when there is a fix. My question is, if I cannot connect to my WiFi, how would I ever be able to download any updated software?

Oh, I forgot to say, they wouldn't replace the device.


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

Someone on here mentioned it may have to do with IPv6


----------



## JimT48 (Jun 8, 2019)

Alex_7 said:


> Someone on here mentioned it may have to do with IPv6


I have IPv6 turned off at my router. I had heard in the past that it could cause problems. When I changed my router to an eero I made sure it is off.


----------



## JimT48 (Jun 8, 2019)

Well, this morning I had an email from TiVo offering assistance. So before calling TiVo support,
I decided to give it one more try. Wouldn't you know it, it now appears to be working. I'll have to go through all of the setups again because I had reset it but hopefully it will continue to work.

I spent an hour and a half on Monday trying to get it to work and another hour plus on Wednesday trying to get it to work, while on the phone with TiVo support for over half the time each day, and nothing would work. I think there was a problem either with the TiVo online system or with Google that was causing the problem. I'm going to call TiVo now and let them know what happened.


----------

